# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Ejakulimi i femres?

## hubejb

Desha te pyes ne forum ekspertet, njerezit me pervoje etj.

A eshte normale qe nje femer te arrij orgazmen dhe mos te ket ejakulim (dmth dalje te lengut me vrull).
Nese kjo gje nuk ndodh (ejakulimi) a eshte rast te shum femra apo jane raste me te ralla.
Nese keni njohuri apo pervoj rreth kesaj ju lutem shkruani se me intereson.

Prej ne fillim ju faleminderit per interesimin. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alko71

Hubejb ,femra nuk ejakulon sikurse mashkulli.Nuk hedh asgje jashta.E tera ndodh ne brendi  ku lirohet qeliza ve.

----------


## Darius

> Hubejb ,femra nuk ejakulon sikurse mashkulli.Nuk hedh asgje jashta.E tera ndodh ne brendi  ku lirohet qeliza ve.


Jo alko jo se je gabim  :buzeqeshje:  Ejakulimi i femres nuk eshte i kollajshem per tu arrire madje shume me i veshtire se orgazma por kur ndodh ja kalon dhe 10 meshkujve bashke. Plus qe nuk e kane njesoj si tek meshkujt. E kane te perafert me dicka qe bejne rregullisht disa here ne dite  :buzeqeshje: 

Tani komentet e tjera le ti bejne femrat se pyetja ishte per ato.

----------


## alko71

Po kuptoj, falemnderit per sqarimin.Atehere qenkan shume te rralla keto raste dhe jo siq po ben pyetje hubejb'' a eshte normale te ket orgazem dhe te mos ejakuloj'' nejse. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hubejb

Une e di se ejakulojne por nuk e di se si eshte situata me te gjitha femrat dhe nese femra nuk ejakulon kjo a do te thote se asnjehere nuk ejakulon ajo femer, nese ndonjehere ejakulon cka ndikon ne rastin e tille. Posaqerisht le te flasin femrat, nese nuk tregojne rastin e tyre le te tregojne pervojen dhe degjesen e tyre per kete fenomen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Varet nga tipi i femres,ndenjat e saj jan gjithcka.

Ka tipe femrash qe kalojne ne orgazem vetem duke i perkedhelur apo puthur,pikerisht ne kete caste behet dhe "ejakulimi" 

Por kjo s`do te thot qe te behen te dyja njera pas tjetres,ndodh dhe qe femer kur arrin "kulmin e kenaqesis" pra orgazma nuk shoqerohet me ejakulim.*

----------


## Clauss

jam shume i sigurt qe ky postim duket shume prej kalamai/idioti por dude: ejakulim? hahahaah hahahah 




> le ti bejne femrat se pyetja ishte per ato


hahahah  dude hahaahhah dale dale mos shtyni, do shkruani te gjitha.. ahahahh

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Prej ne fillim ju faleminderit per interesimin.


or daj. Ti duhet me pyt gjermanet se ata jane te vetmit per keshtu gjonash. Ata shpiken vibratorin si kure e gatshme ndaj cdo lloj problemi psiqik qe mund te kete femra.

Gjithashtu pyt edhe japonezet se ata i kane qef keto ejakulimet femerore 

LOL

----------


## hubejb

Shaka mund te behet plot por kjo tem nuk eshte hapur per shaka, se nje femer ne ato momente si don shakaxhit por i don punetoret, hajt pafshi hajr se nuk merrshi vesh hiq nga keto punet vetem se lavde i paskeni.
Kur te paraqitet ndonje i zoti apo e zonja me eksperienc nga keto punet le te tregoj, se, si duket nuk paska te tille ne kete forum.

----------


## MaDaBeR

> Jo alko jo se je gabim  Ejakulimi i femres nuk eshte i kollajshem per tu arrire madje shume me i veshtire se orgazma por kur ndodh ja kalon dhe 10 meshkujve bashke. Plus qe nuk e kane njesoj si tek meshkujt. E kane te perafert me dicka qe bejne rregullisht disa here ne dite 
> 
> Tani komentet e tjera le ti bejne femrat se pyetja ishte per ato.


LoooL Darius, ua kyçe gojen dhe femrave se me duket nuk kane cfare te shtojne.

Lukas

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> se nje femer ne ato momente si don shakaxhit por i don punetoret.



Ke te drejt bab! Ajo pune don shume pune...e mu me mpihet krahu shpejt :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FLOWER

pak burra e dine, por shumica e femrave edhe pse e dine, nuk e dine c'eshte ose ndjehen ne siklet. jo te gjitha grate e arrijne dhe menyra se si e arrijne dhe (masa e lengjeve qe derdhin) ndryshojne nga njera te tjetra. masa e lengjeve varion nga ca pika deri ne nje filxhan plot. duhet pak teknike per ta kryer por fillimisht ju duhet ta kuptoni c'eshte.
ejakulimi femeror formohet ne nje zone sfungjerore perreth uretres femerore, kjo zone njihet me gjere si G-spot (pika G). pika G ndodhet ne pjesen e siperme te vagines, direkt pas hyrjes. nje femer mund te kete probleme per ta gjetur sepse eshte nje pike qe nuk gjendet me lehtesi vete, por partneri mund ta gjeje me shume lehtesi sepse ajo i ngjan nje sfungjeri te vogel. kur stimulohet ky sfungjer mbushet me leng. per femren e cila e arrin per here te pare ejakulimin i duket sikur po urinon pasi te dyja e kane burimin nga i njejti vend, por mos u shqetesoni-eshte e pamundur te urinosh gjate nje orgazme pasi uretra mbyllet perkohesisht keshtu qe cfaredo qofshin ato lengje nuk jane urine. 
orgazma me stimulim te G-spot e kombinuar me ejakulim eshte pak a shume si orgazma mashkullore, perfshire edhe lodhjen fizike dhe nevojen per te marre veten me pas. ejakulimi del ne masa te ndryshme dhe varet nga idividi. shkenca ka mendime te ndryshme per pyetjen nese te gjitha grate kane G-spot dhe nese te gjitha jane ne gjendje te ejakulojne.

*http://members.vpchat.com/secret-ms/...jucalation.htm*

----------


## hubejb

Te falemiderit flower se ti qenke e vetmja e vlefshme ne kete forum se te tjeret edhe nuk din edhe nuk pyesin.
Dmth G-spoti qenka fajtor per kete ejakulim, nuk e kam ditur flm per informaten. Por a eshte ky i vetmi shkaktar per te a po mund femra te arrij te ejakuloj edhe nepermjet stimulimit te ndonje pjese tjeter si psh klitorisit.
Une kam pas njohuri se nje femer mund te arrij ejakulimin edhe me stimulimin e klitorisit apo mendimi im eshte i gabuar.
Nese eshte vetem shkaktar G-spoti per kete, kjo dmth se nje femres se virgjer nuk mund ti ndodhe te ejakuloj ne rastet e zakonshme, e njejta gje nuk mund ti ndodh edhe nje femres ne enderr, apo ne kete rast eshte e mundshme.

Sidoqofte G-Spoti qenka shum i rendesishem :buzeqeshje: 

Thx

----------


## FLOWER

RENDESIA E STIMULIMIT TE KLITORIT.

klitori ka te ngjare te jete celesi per ejakulimin e shume femrave. nese klitorisi nuk stimulohet femra nuk eshte e eksituar aq sa duhet. dhe nese ajo nuk eshte mjaftueshem e eksituar prostati i saj  nuk fryhet me lengje. dhe nese prostata nuk fryher atehere femra mund te mos kete nje G-spot. nese klitorisi saj nuk  stimulohet ka pak te ngjare qe ajo te perjetoje nje orgazem dhe mos kete kontraktimet e muskujve perlvike te cilet kryejne leshimin e ejakulimit. keshtu qe thjesht fare, perpara se te kerkoni G-spot, ju duhet te stimuloni klitorisin. ka edhe femra te cilat jane orgazmike dhe ejakulojne kur u stimulohet vetem vagina ose G-spot por shumica kane nevoje edhe per stimulim te drejtperdrejte te klitorit per te arritur orgazmen. 

*http://www.the-clitoris.com/f_html/ejacula.htm* (keni edhe foto ketu)

----------


## hubejb

Te faleminderit FLOWER je shum produktive kalofsh bukur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## draga80

*cfare po degjoj??????????????????????????

po me habisni te gjithe!!!

sinqerisht!!

femra me prostate?????a e dini o njerez se cfare ehste prostata????pse i ngaterroni gjerat???????????

ejakulimi i femres?????????? spo me besojne syte!!!!!!!


po ju flas nga ana mjekesore!sdua te me keqkuptoni por te me kuptoni  drejt! ato lengjet per te cilat juve flisni nuk jane asgje tjeter pervec lengje lubrifikuese te vagines e cila e ben me te lehte penetrimin e penisit,te padhimbshem dhe te kendshem!dhe mungesa e tyre ne cfaredo lloj problemi qofte fiziologjik ky apo psikologjik shpie ne ate qe quhet vaginizmus cka e ben kontaktin te dhimbshem dhe aspak te pelqyeshem!!

lerini budallalliqet e ejakulimit!eshte nje term qe perdoret vec per sexin mashkull sepse ai realisht ejakulon,qe dmth arrin orgazmen dhe derdh spermen bashke me qelizat qe jane spermatozoidet!!

sa per ate G-spott te jeni te sigurt qe nga ana mjekesore nuk ehste lokalizuar ende,ajo mund te jete pjese e rrefimeve te njerezve experte ne fushen e sexologjise qe mundohen te shpjegojne exitimin dhe orgazmen tek femrat!!

*

----------


## Arti_St

Me fal ti draga nese ti se kupton nje send sdo me then se ajo nuk ekziston, edhe ketu mesa lexova spo flitet per lengun lubrifikues por per ejakulacion qe eshte dicka tjeter dhe leng tjeter.

E tash pra kjo Flower ka qene nga te gjithe me afer realitetit. Pra duhet stimulimi qe te arrihet dhe do te shtoja se kjo gjendje arrihet teper rralle dhe varet edhe nga gjendja e teresishme emocionale , stimulimet etj, Kjo eshte kulmi i orgazmit tek femrat qe shumica se arrijne kurre. Por kur te arrijne atehere.....

Pra mua me ka ndodhur, kam realizuar dicka te till, dhe e di mire cfare eshte. Femra ne fund vertet ndjehet e lodhur , sikur meshkujt kur ejakulojn dhe nuk e ndjen lengun kur del, habitet pak heren e pare, del teper shpejt si leng i holle i ngjashem me urinen por kur e prek e sheh qe eshte me i trashe dhe ndryshe 

Shnet te gjitheve

----------


## draga80

*edhe nje kuiozitet kam!--perse jeni te interesuar per keto lengje lubrifikuese?
ju bezdisin???

perkundrazi ne ato momente duhet ta kuptoni se mikja juaj ka ardhur ne qejf!!!!merre si nje shenje drejt nje pune qe po behet mire nga ana jote!!!

keto lengje prodhohen ne pjesen e siperme te vagines ne afersi te qafes se mitres! duhet ta dini se vagina nuk prodhon asgje sepse i mungojne gjendrat me sekretim te jashtem,prej vagines largohen vetem qelzat e epitelut te cilat ndonjehere u japin ngjyren e bardhe sekrecioneve normale tek femrat!!
*

----------


## draga80

*""""""""""Me fal ti draga nese ti se kupton nje send sdo me then se ajo nuk ekziston,""""Arti_St

po me fyeni inteligjencen!!!
gjithsesi jeni te ftuar te mbroni ate qe dini!!!
une po flas nga pikepamje medikale!jo cfare qarkullon ne internet eshte shkence!!*

----------


## hubejb

Na e dime se femrat kane leng dhe ai lengu nuk eshte i holle qe te sherbej vetem per peneterimin e penisit me me lehtesi, por ka raste eshte i trashe si "kosi".

Ndoshta shkenca nuk eshte duke e kuptu ende kete fenomen, per shkak se kjo mund te jete e lidhur ngusht me ndjenjat momentale te femres.

Cfardo komenti i sinqerte eshte i mireseardhur.

----------

